# CP24 getting in on the ipod-phone rumours



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> http://www.pulse24.com/Business/Top_Story/20060113-002/page.asp


cp24.com is adding to the "mobile me" patent that is stirring up rumours of many things, in this article they say that apple may be working towards putting a phone in their iPod.


----------

